# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Introduce Yourself! >  Greetings from TX

## Werewolves

I've been lurking as a visitor for a while and learning a lot from this site, so I figured I should finally register! But I'd feel weird dropping into someone else's thread as a stranger with 0 posts to my name and I don't have any specific questions to go ask at the moment, so I might as well do an introduction instead. Haven't used a forum in a while so I feel awkward about it, oof.

I've only been owning my two snakes for a bit over a year (I did casual research long before that; I've always loved them and just wasn't in a place where I was ready to own any yet) but I hope to add a third this September! At the same time as I upgrade my enclosures, which I'm excited about. I'm mostly a colubrid person but there's for sure a couple pythons and boas that I want to get my hands on.

----------

_Avsha531_ (05-12-2019),*Bogertophis* (05-12-2019),_Dianne_ (05-14-2019),_Kam_ (05-11-2019)

----------


## pretends2bnormal

Welcome!

I sympathize with the lurking...  and the wanting more snakes. 

I've now gotten 17 across 9 species, so there is a lot of variety around for sure.

What ones do you already have? 
Post some pics!  :Smile:  (the app tapatalk is what I prefer, if you haven't seen that yet)

Where in TX are you from?
I'm up around DFW.  :Smile: 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

_Kam_ (05-11-2019),Werewolves (05-12-2019)

----------


## Werewolves

I’m also in DFW! This is Sable and Saturn (normal BP and snow corn):

----------

_Avsha531_ (05-12-2019),Bodie (05-11-2019),*Bogertophis* (05-12-2019),_Dianne_ (05-14-2019),dr del (05-12-2019),_Kam_ (05-11-2019),octo_owl (05-12-2019),_pretends2bnormal_ (05-11-2019)

----------


## Bodie

Welcome.   Great looking critters you got.

----------

Werewolves (05-12-2019)

----------


## pretends2bnormal

> Im also in DFW! This is Sable and Saturn (normal BP and snow corn):


Oh man, I am so jealous of that corn... I've got 2 corns, an Abbott's Okeetee and an anery motley stripe.  :Smile: 
Not to diss on the classic BP  :Wink:  

A snow corn is on my dream list (or a stripe snow or blizzard... one of the white ones!)

I've got quite the motely crew. I think I made a thread on the snakes at least back near the new year and put up pictures of most of them. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

Werewolves (05-12-2019)

----------


## Werewolves

> Welcome.   Great looking critters you got.


Thank you!




> Oh man, I am so jealous of that corn... I've got 2 corns, an Abbott's Okeetee and an anery motley stripe. 
> Not to diss on the classic BP  
> 
> A snow corn is on my dream list (or a stripe snow or blizzard... one of the white ones!)
> 
> I've got quite the motely crew. I think I made a thread on the snakes at least back near the new year and put up pictures of most of them. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks! I almost got an Okeetee male but I was told that she had the better disposition and I'm biased towards female animals anyway... so I got her, and I'm glad I did because white snakes really are gorgeous.

----------


## pretends2bnormal

> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Thanks! I almost got an Okeetee male but I was told that she had the better disposition and I'm biased towards female animals anyway... so I got her, and I'm glad I did because white snakes really are gorgeous.


Ha, I picked mine before I knew corns changed color, so he went from very dark to super vivid orange and red.  I ended up with more males than females to start, but they're all great animals regardless.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

Werewolves (05-12-2019)

----------


## Kam

Welcome. Welcome. Welcome. 

I am also in the DFW area as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Werewolves (05-12-2019)

----------


## dr del

:Welcome:  to the site  :Tip of the Hat: 

Feel free to share pictures.  :Very Happy: 

Oh and I'm sorry, but I couldn't resist;





del

----------

Bodie (05-12-2019),*Bogertophis* (05-12-2019),Werewolves (05-12-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

As another "mostly-colubrid" person here, I wanna welcome you to the site.  I've kept BPs in the past but not currently.  I do have a rosy boa & an Aussie 
spotted python (as my "token boids"), but otherwise I keep mostly rat snakes these days.  No matter, they're ALL cool- no more "lurking", this is a friendly forum.  
 :Welcome:   And your pets are lovely, btw.

----------

Bodie (05-12-2019),Werewolves (05-12-2019)

----------


## Ax01

Welcome Werewolves! cool snakes. your Normal BP sure is interesting and unique.

also watchout for Skyrivers. he once punched a wolf in the face. he's also from TX and i don't think he takes too kindly to your kind.   :Wink:

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-14-2019),_jmcrook_ (05-14-2019),Werewolves (05-14-2019)

----------


## Skyrivers

> Welcome Werewolves! cool snakes. your Normal BP sure is interesting and unique.
> 
> also watchout for Skyrivers. he once punched a wolf in the face. he's also from TX and i don't think he takes too kindly to your kind.


In all fairness the wolf challenged me and was what I was told to do. 

I am harmless..... most of the time.

----------

_Kam_ (05-14-2019),Werewolves (05-14-2019)

----------


## Werewolves

lol, I'll keep that in mind!

----------

